# اقسى لحظات عمرك



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*اقسي اللحظات*

اقســــــــــــى اللحظـــــــــــات​

أقسى اللحظات : أن تشكي بصمت والكل يظن أنك نائم .....

أقسى اللحظات : أن تقف أمام شخص يبكي ولا تملك الشجاعه لأن ترفع يدك وتخفف عنه........ ،

أقسى اللحظات : أن تشعر بالغربه بين أهلك ..... ،

أقسى اللحظات : أن يعطيك شخص كل معاني الحب من قلبه وتعجز عن أعطائه معنى واحد من قلبك .... ،

أقسى اللحظات : أن تشعر بالألم وتجهل الأسباب .... ،

أقسى اللحظات : صداقه دامت سنوات وأنتهت بلحظة غضب ..... ،

أقسى اللحظات : أن تستيقظ على شعور صادق يخبرك بإنك فقدت أعز الخلق اليك.... ،

أقسى اللحظات : أن تكون بعيداَعن شخص يحتاج أليك ..... ،

أقسى اللحظات : أن يضحك الكل ساخراَ منك فتضحك وتخفي جرحك متظاهراَ بالامبالاة، ، ،


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقسي اللحظات*



> أقسى اللحظات : صداقه دامت سنوات وأنتهت بلحظة غضب ..... ،
> 
> أقسى اللحظات : أن تستيقظ على شعور صادق يخبرك بإنك فقدت أعز الخلق اليك.... ،
> 
> ...



موضوع اكثر من رائع اختى الغالية


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقسي اللحظات*

ميرسي يااحلى ديانة لمرورك ومشاركتك وبجد نورتى الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقسي اللحظات*



crazy_girl قال:


> اقســــــــــــى اللحظـــــــــــات​
> 
> 
> أقسى اللحظات : أن تشكي بصمت والكل يظن أنك نائم .....
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقسي اللحظات*

أقسى اللحظات : صداقه دامت سنوات وأنتهت بلحظة غضب ..... ،

ميرررررررسى يا كريزى على اقسى اللحظاااات ..... ربنا معاكى .


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقسي اللحظات*

ميرسي اوى يانيفين وميرسي يادونا لمروركم ومشاركتكم الجميلة


----------



## الطائر & الحزين (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقسي اللحظات*

أقسى اللحظات : أن يعطيك شخص كل معاني الحب من قلبه وتعجز عن أعطائه معنى واحد من قلبك .... ،

ربنا يعوضك واللة انتى بتتعبى اوى 

مع تحياتى
الطئر الحزين


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقسي اللحظات*

ميرسي ياالطائر الحزين لمرورك ومشاركتك
وربنا يعوض تعبنا كلنا


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 مارس 2008)

*اقسى اللحظات*

قسى اللحظات : أن تشكي بصمت والكل يظن أنك نائم .....

أقسى اللحظات : أن تقف أمام شخص يبكي ولا تملك الشجاعه لأن ترفع يدك وتخفف عنه........ ،

أقسى اللحظات : أن تشعر بالغربه بين أهلك ..... ،

أقسى اللحظات : أن يعطيك شخص كل معاني الحب من قلبه وتعجز عن أعطائه معنى واحد من قلبك .... ،

أقسى اللحظات : أن تشعر بالألم وتجهل الأسباب .... ،

أقسى اللحظات : صداقه دامت سنوات وأنتهت بلحظة غضب ..... ،

أقسى اللحظات : أن تستيقظ على شعور صادق يخبرك بإنك فقدت أعز الخلق اليك.... ،

أقسى اللحظات : أن تكون بعيداَعن شخص يحتاج أليك ..... ،

أقسى اللحظات : أن يضحك الكل ساخراَ منك فتضحك وتخفي جرحك متظاهراَ بالامبالاة


----------



## ارووجة (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقسى اللحظات*

عن نفسي عشت وعايشة اغلبية اللحظات اللي ذكرتيهم
ميرسي عالموضوع عيوني
ربنا معاكي ياقمر ^_^


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقسى اللحظات*



ارووجة قال:


> عن نفسي عشت وعايشة اغلبية اللحظات اللي ذكرتيهم
> ميرسي عالموضوع عيوني
> ربنا معاكي ياقمر ^_^



ميرسى نورتى الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اقسى اللحظات*



> اقسى اللحظات : أن تشكي بصمت والكل يظن أنك نائم .....
> أقسى اللحظات : أن تشعر بالغربه بين أهلك ..... ،
> أقسى اللحظات : أن يعطيك شخص كل معاني الحب من قلبه وتعجز عن أعطائه معنى واحد من قلبك .... ،
> أقسى اللحظات : أن تشعر بالألم وتجهل الأسباب .... ،
> ...


فعلا فينا عند حق هي دي اقسي واصعب اللحظات التي يعيشها الانسان
موضوع جميل فينا ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اقسى اللحظات*

ميرسى يا فينا 
ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع


----------



## sameh7610 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اقسى اللحظات*

فعلاً دى اقسى اللحظات
موضوع جميل يا نيفين
ربنا يباركك


----------



## نحو غد افضل (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اقسى اللحظات*

مشكور


----------



## وليم تل (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اقسى اللحظات*

حقا نيفين ثروت
انها اقسى اللحظات بل اكثرها مرارة
ولكن ما رأيك ان نجعل كل لحظة منها مجرد تجربة فاشلة
ونجعلها درسا ونقطة انطلاق لم هو افضل بالتفاؤل والسعى الجاد
وشكرا على موضوعك الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اقسى اللحظات*




وليم تل قال:


> حقا نيفين ثروت
> انها اقسى اللحظات بل اكثرها مرارة
> ولكن ما رأيك ان نجعل كل لحظة منها مجرد تجربة فاشلة
> ونجعلها درسا ونقطة انطلاق لم هو افضل بالتفاؤل والسعى الجاد
> ...



فعلا يا وليم كلامك كله صح
اللحظات اللى ممكن نبقى فيها ضعفاء
دى لحظات بدايه املا مشرقا جديد
لان الالم بيخلق النجاح و التحدى
ميرسى ليك نورت الموضوع


----------



## white rose (27 فبراير 2009)

*اقسى اللحظات ......*

أقسى اللحظات 
أن تشكي بصمت والكل يظن أنك نائم



أقسى اللحظات 
أن تقف أمام شخص يبكي ولا تملك الشجاعه لأن ترفع يدك وتعانقه



أقسى اللحظات 
أن تشعر بالغربه بين أهلك



أقسى اللحظات
أن يعطيك شخص كل معاني الحب من قلبه وتعجز عن أعطائه معنى واحد من قلبك 



أقسى اللحظات 
أن تشعر بالألم وتجهل الأسباب 



أقسى اللحظات 
صداقه دامت سنوات وأنتهت بلحظة غضب



أقسى اللحظات 
أن تستيقظ على شعور صادق يخبرك بإنك فقدت أعز الخلق اليك



أقسى اللحظات
أن يضحك الكل ساخراَ منك فتضحك وتخفي جرحك متظاهراَ بالامبالاة 



واخيراا 

أقسى اللحظات 
أن تكون بعيداَعن شخص يحتاج أليك وانت تحتاج اليه اكثر 

قد تتمنى يوماً أنك لم تعرف شخصاً ما ليس لأنه آلمك بل لأنه أسعدك لحد الألم


----------



## *malk (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات ......*

كلها معانى راااااااائعة
تسلم ايدك ياقمر


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات ......*

white rose

كلمات ولا اجمل

شكراااااااا 

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات ......*

موضوع راااااااااائع 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات ......*

*كلام جميل جدا


شكرا وايت روز​*


----------



## white rose (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات ......*



*malk قال:


> كلها معانى راااااااائعة
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر



شكرا لمرورك يا malk

يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات ......*



كليمو قال:


> white rose
> 
> كلمات ولا اجمل
> 
> ...



تسلم يا كليمو .... مرورك جميل 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات ......*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



شكرا للتشجيع الحلو .. يسلمو ايديك

يسوع يباركك


----------



## white rose (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات ......*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا
> 
> 
> شكرا وايت روز​*



شكرا ليك يا مايكل 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات ......*




> أقسى اللحظات
> أن تقف أمام شخص يبكي ولا تملك الشجاعه لأن ترفع يدك وتعانقه


*قتلتيني...*
*روعة... ليه قولك لا املك الشجاعة؟؟؟*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات ......*

*موضوع جميل*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

أقسى اللحظات _*_*_*



أقسى اللحظات : 
أن تشكي بصمت والكل يظن أنك نائم .....

أقسى اللحظات : 
أن تقف أمام شخص يبكي ولا تملك الشجاعه لأن ترفع يدك وتعانقه........ 

أقسى اللحظات : 
أن تشعر بالغربه بين أهلك .....

أقسى اللحظات : 
أن يعطيك شخص كل معاني الحب من قلبه وتعجز عن أعطائه معنى واحد من قلبك ....

أقسى اللحظات : 
أن تشعر بالألم وتجهل الأسباب ....

أقسى اللحظات : 
صداقه دامت سنوات وأنتهت بلحظة غضب .....

أقسى اللحظات : 
أن تستيقظ على شعور صادق يخبرك بإنك فقدت أعز الخلق اليك....

أقسى اللحظات : 
أن تكون بعيداَعن شخص يحتاج أليك .....

أقسى اللحظات : 
أن يضحك الكل ساخراَ منك فتضحك وتخفي جرحك متظاهراَ بالامبالاة

اقسى اللحظات : 
عندما تظن بعدم جدوى الحياه التى تحياها .. 


فما أقسى لحظات عمرك؟؟​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

أقسى اللحظات : 
 أن يعطيك شخص كل معاني الحب من قلبه وتعجز عن أعطائه معنى واحد من قلبك ..

دي فظيعه جدا
​


----------



## كوك (10 فبراير 2011)

_*أقسى اللحظات :*_

_*ماذا ستفعل حينما يكون الشخص الوحيد القادر على مسح دموعك هو من جعلك تبكى ؟؟؟؟؟*_


_*ميرسى جدا يا روزى على الكلمات الجميله *_

_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا كوك

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (10 فبراير 2011)

أقسى اللحظات : 
أن يضحك الكل ساخراَ منك فتضحك وتخفي جرحك متظاهراَ بالامبالاة
احيانا بيحصل معايا كده وقتها الصمت هو الرد


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

اقسى لحظاتى
عندما ارى دمعة فى اعين اعز الناس ولا استطيع ان امحيها لة

بجد بتتعبنى اوى​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> أقسى اللحظات :
> أن يضحك الكل ساخراَ منك فتضحك وتخفي جرحك متظاهراَ بالامبالاة
> 
> احيانا بيحصل معايا كده وقتها الصمت هو الرد




ميرسي يابنوته

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اقسى لحظاتى
> عندما ارى دمعة فى اعين اعز الناس ولا استطيع ان امحيها لة
> 
> بجد بتتعبنى اوى​




معاك حق يا فادي

ربنا يفرح الجميع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> أقسى اللحظات :
> أن تكون بعيداَعن شخص يحتاج أليك .....
> ​




*صعبه جدا دي
ميرسي روزي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع صعب اووووووووي*
*ميرسي روزي*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *صعبه جدا دي
> ميرسي روزي
> وربنا يباركك​*




ميرسي ليك يا ميكي


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع صعب اووووووووي*
> *ميرسي روزي*​




ميرسي ليكي يا روكا


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2011)

أقسى اللحظات : 
أن يعطيك شخص كل معاني الحب من قلبه وتعجز عن أعطائه معنى واحد من قلبك ....

أقسى اللحظات : 
أن تشعر بالألم وتجهل الأسباب ....


موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> أقسى اللحظات :
> أن يعطيك شخص كل معاني الحب من قلبه وتعجز عن أعطائه معنى واحد من قلبك ....
> 
> أقسى اللحظات :
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 فبراير 2011)

اقسى لحظات عمرى عندما اجد وطنى يدمر


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يحلها من عنده

ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مارس 2012)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## mr.hima (10 مارس 2012)

*اقصى لحظان العمر عندما تحب شخصا ولا يشعر بك وعندما تصارحة ...يقابله بلا مبالاة *​والاكثر عندما تراة وتتابع قصة حبة مع شخص اخر ​


----------



## اجمل الذكريات (10 مارس 2012)

> أقسى اللحظات : أن تستيقظ على شعور صادق يخبرك بإنك فقدت أعز الخلق اليك.... ،



موضوع اكتر من رائع
مشكور


----------

